# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  في بالك ايه ؟؟؟ قولنا عليه

## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كيفكم ياجماعة يارب تكونوا تمام ...
فكرة الموضوع ببساطة ...ان كل شخص هيدخل يطلب ديكور معين ...
لغرفة نوم ...حمام ... مطبخ ..ديكور مكتب ...اي ديكور يعجبكم ...
واللي يدخل بعده ينفذ طلبه ويضع طلب  وهكذا ...ان شاء الله الموضوع يعجبكم ويلا ورووووووووووونا الهمة بلاش بخل هههههههههه

وبما ان لسة مافيه احد طلب هحطلكم انا صورة هدية ويلا اتفضلوا اطلبووووووووووا



واطلب من اللي بعدي ديكور مطبخ ...
تقبلوا تحياااااااااااتي واجمل ديكوراتي هههههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

يا سلام علي الجمال يا زهراءءء
ديكوراتي صحيح  :: 
وأدي المطبخ




عايز ديكور مكتب بقه المرة دي  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

ميرسي اوي استاذ احمد ..وايه المطبخ الجميل ده  :M (12):  
ودي صورة المكتب ياباشا ...الصورة بس مش المكتب ههههههههه


اطلب من اللي بعدي ..
ديكور لغرفة نوم ...

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

منورة الديكور كله يا زهراااء 

انا جاية أشارك يا قمراية  :: 



يا رب تعجبكم ..و انا بقي يا سيتي عايزة ...عايزة ..عايزة

ايوة عايزة كورنر محندق 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زهــــراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
ياهلا ياهلا بكِ يا بوكي ...
والله انتِ اللي منوررررررة ...ميرسي جدا ...
امممممممم عايزة كورنر ومحندق ..ليه كده بس بالراحة عليا ههههههههه

انا جبتلك كورنر من عند سارة بقى مش محندق اوي يعني بس ولايهمك....
 المرة الجاية هجيب الكورنر بتاع بيت توم وجيري هههههههههه


اممممم عايزة  ايه عايزة ايييييييييه 

عايزة ديكور صااااااااالون ...

يلا بقى شكلكوا في سااااااااااااااااابع حلم  :2:

----------


## boukybouky

ايه ده يا زهراااء انت بتخوميني  ::@:  جايبالي وحدة بلازما و تقولي لي كورنر  :: 

لأ ما اتفقناش علي كده ههههههههههههه بس انا همشيها المرة ديه

بس المرة اللي جاية لا ممكن تمشي ابداً  :Plane:  

اهو يا سيتي صالون 



انا بقي عايزة حجرة إرتداء الملابس " dressing room" 

يلا ورينا الهمة  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههه معلش انتي بصي على يمين البلازما شويتين هتلاقي عم كورنر بس يظهر اختفى في الحرب ولا حاجة الله اعلم بقى :2:  
بالراحة يابوكي مش كده  :Ranting2:   يعني اخلص من المحندق اقع في بلوة تانية ههههههههههههه

بس ولااااا يهمك ودي الــdressing room ياستي  :good:  


ودي واحدة كمان علشان اعملك تعويض  :2:  


امممم انا عايزة ديكور حديقة البيت (الجنينة) ...
يلا بقى مفيش سهل بعد النهاردة ههههههههههههه ...
في أمان الله ...

----------


## Maruko

> امممم انا عايزة ديكور حديقة البيت (الجنينة) ...
> يلا بقى مفيش سهل بعد النهاردة ههههههههههههه


ولا يهمك يا زوزو

انتي تقشري وانا اقلي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



يالا اي خدمة 

جنينة على حق 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الي لاقيته 

هو عاجبني والله الديكور الورا

بس غايظاني الجنينة الفي الكنبة دي

هو الموضوع مش ناقص اصلا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




انا بقة عاوزة قوضة اطفال 

ويكون فيها لعب

اصل نفسي العب والله

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتى يا جميل على الموضوع اللزيز  ...............

----------


## زهــــراء

منوووووووووووووورة ياشوشو ...
بجد ديكور الجنينة جميل بس هي جنينة السوفا  دي ههههههههههههههههههههه

وده طلبك ياقمر غرفة بنوتة ولعب بالبنوتة بتاعها هههههههههههه اي خدمة ياجميل 



ويلا مستنياكي تاني اوعى تهربي ...

عايزة ديكور لمكتب رئيسة شركة كده  :good:  ههههههههههههه

----------


## Maruko

ازيك يا بنت يا زوزوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

اشقطي  الديكورااااااااااااااااات دي 

الي لاقيتها برضه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



وده واحد كماااااااااااااااااان





واخدة بالك انهم مش حقيقين اصلا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نقدر نقول انه لرئيسة شركة مش حقيقية برضه

هههههههههههههههه

ممممممممممممممم

عاوزة ديكور مطعم 

اصل ناوية افتح واحد ان شاء الله

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتى  :M (28):

----------


## boukybouky

> عاوزة ديكور مطعم 
> 
> اصل ناوية افتح واحد ان شاء الله
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحياتى


طيب و ماله بس كده عينينا  :good:  

بصي يا سيتي تشكيلات متعددة الستايلات







انت تؤمري Maruko

انا بقي عايزة حمام سباحة ايه حاجة كده روقااااااااااااااان واخدين بالكم ورقاااااان

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ام هاجر

السلام عليكم كل ده جميل بس ياريت نقدم حاجة جديدة مثت الاعمال اليدوية  ده مجرد اقتراح وياريت نعمله

----------


## Zaloom

السلام عليكم عاملين ايه؟ وحشينى مووووووووووت و كله بسبب الللى مش عايزين نجيب سيريتها علشان اللى يخاف من العفريت يطلعلو و هى الثانوية العامة أيام اله لا يرجعها و الواحد بيستعد للجامعة و الله أعلم هاتطلع عاملة ايه ..........انا مش عايزة أطول عليكم...بصى يا كوكى يا قمر أولا أزيك؟عاملة ايه؟أنا جيبتيلك شوية صور يا رب :Girl (23):   يعجبوكى  







 و أنا عايزة غرفة سفرة حلوة و بشكر زهراء على الموضوع الرائع ده
يلا بقى سلام و ادعولى و هدعلكم ان شاء الله

----------


## زهــــراء

ياهلا ياهلا بالناس الجميلة ..
منورة ياماروكو ياعسل ...ووحشتيني يابوكي اوي منورين ياقمرات ..
أم هاجر نورتي المنتدى كله حبيبتي ولو عندك مواضيع للاعمال اليدوية ياريت حضرتك تنزليهم في القاعة المخصصة نورتي حبيبتي ..
zaloom نورتي ياعسل وربنا يوفقك في دراستك حبيبتي  انا اللي بشكرك حبيبتي على مشاركتك معانا وياريت تنورينا تاني ..
وده طلبك ياجميل ..



عايزة بقى  ديكور غرفة نوم بس يكون فيها ورد وخضرة كده يعني  :Girl (6):  
خالص تحيااااااااتي ..

----------


## Maruko

ميررسييييييي بوكىىىى بوكىىىىىى على الديكوووووووووورا بتاع المطعم

انا فتحته خلاص .............مش هتيجي تنفعينا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> عايزة بقى ديكور غرفة نوم بس يكون فيها ورد وخضرة كده يعني


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ماجبلك الجنينة احسسسسسسسسسسسن؟

 ولا تحبي اجيبك كمااااااااان لب وسوداني يمكن تحبي تتسلىىىىىىىى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


خدي 

عقاب ليكي 


غرفةةةةةةة نوم من غير وردددددددددد

فيها حاجة خضرا وخلاص تقريبا عود قصب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه













يالا ياستي 


عشان انتي اختى وحبيبتي هخدمك 


























لا لا لا

























مش هقول
































متتغطيش عليا 










































لا لا لا متحرجنيش 
















































طيب طيب طيب 


















































خلاص اهه












































بتراخم  :Girl (13): 






















خلاص خلاص ............بوظتو المفجأة 











خدي هدية منى ليكىىىىىىىىىىىىىى








ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ايه رايك 



غرفة نوم منه فيه 

هايلة انا عارفة

مش عارفة تتكلمى من المفاجأة 

ايه رايك                    اهه وفيها ورد 

مالكيش حجةةةةةةةةةة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هتدعى عليا انا عارفة 

الله يا زوزو بقة بعملك جووووووووووو :Girl (25):  


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مممممممممممممممممممم


عاوزة ديكور فندق برضو عشان هعمل سلسة مطاعم وفنادق 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخرب عقلك يابنتي هموتك ياشوشو اما تيجي بس ههههههههههههه
جايبالي الجنينة حاطاها عالسرير  يا اوختشي ماااااااااااااااشي :Girl (10):  

بس ولايهمك عسسسسسسسسسل طالما منك يبقى عسل
اعملي جو ياختي اعملي لغاية ماتجيبينا برا انا وانتي هيتقلب الجو علينا هههههههههههههه
بصي ياشيروووو سيبي سلسلة الفنادق دي علشان مش هتطول معاكي هتهديهم باذن الله باللي فيهم هههههههههههههه
هو انا يعني نكشت الكومبيوتر عندي ملقيتش فندق كامل تصوري  :Girl (18):  
بس ولايهمك دي غرفة من فندق تنفع برضه اصل المهم من جوا سيبك من المظهر الخارجي فهو غالبا مايكون خادع... :Girl (6):  ههههههههههههههههه


يلا بقى انا عايزة ايييييييييييه..
عايزة ديكور صالون الوانه هادية كده  :Girl (27):  ...

خالص تحيااااااااااتي..

----------


## 7aba

جميله اوى الغرف كلها بس انا ليه طلب ممكن غرفة معيشه liveing

----------


## زهــــراء

ودي الــ living room يا7aba ....



عايزة صورة table lamp من اللي بعدي  :Girl (25):  ..

----------


## Maruko

*زوزوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

خدي ياستى الtable lamp














عاوزة ايه يا شيرري 

عاوزة ايه 

عاوزة ايه 



عاوزة ديكور منتجع سياحي 

ناوية افتح واحد برضه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتى*

----------


## زهــــراء

ماروكووووووووووووووووو ياعسل  :Girl (27):  
يسلم ذوقك حبيبتي الجميلة ...

بنت ياشيروووووو مش قايلالك سيبك من الفنادق والمنتجعات هتخربيهممممممممم :Girl (9):  
بصي هو انا معنديش صورة منتجع كبير كدا يليق بجناب معاليكِ علشان كدا جمعتلك كم صورة الزقيهم في بعض هيبقوا منتجع بأذن الله  :Girl (27):  


















يلا بقى مظبطاكي اهو  :Girl (27):  
جمعيهم مع بعض هيعملولك احلى منتجع وحياتك هههههههههه

انا عايزة من اللي بعدي ..
ديكور عيادة طبيب :Girl (26):  ..

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ايه الموضوع الجميل دة يا زهراء
الصور كلها حلوة
بس صعبة حكاية عيادة دكتور دى
بس جبتها برضة
دى الاستقبال ....


حاجة تخفف العيان





هيا شكلها اوضةى مستشفى بس عديها

انا بقى عايزة ديكور حضانة اطفال*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..

الموضوع جميل بتشريفك له يابسمة نورتِ حبيبتي ..
شكرا جزيلا عالصور الجميلة جدا تسلم ايدك ..
فعلا الغرف دي اخر حلاوة بجد ..

بسومة اجيبلك منين حضانة اطفال ؟ :Girl (9): ههههههههههههههههه
لما هفتح حضانة اوعدك اجيبلك صورة منها هههههههه
بصي ياستي مشيها المرة دي كروتة ومتقوليش لحد هاديكي شوكولاتة  :Girl (20): هههههههههههههه
دول كم صورة هم زي مايكونوا في حضانة اطفال يابسومة  :Girl (26): 








عديها عدي يابسومة  :Girl (18): هههههههههههههههه

يلا بقى انا عايزة ديكور حديقة جميلة وفيها ورد لو سمحتم  :Girl (26): ..
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..

----------


## nono92

بصراحة انا عايزة حجرة النوم دى حلوة قوى 
http://images.furniture.com/ProductImages/0/10575.jpg
وعايزة حجرة السفرة كده 
http://storage.msn.com/x1pnp_rgmi5o5...Lp7wgnZBVKgLI2
وعايزة حجرة الطفل و الطفلة كدة 
http://www.kelebek.com.tr/common/pro...lue_mekan2.jpg
اللى فاتت للطفل 
http://www.characterlinens.co.za/ima...bie/hearts.jpg
ودى للطفلة 
وعايزة المطبخ يكون كده 
http://www.omegacab.com/images/omgHotLooks/NewTwist.jpg
وعايزة الحمام يكون كده 
http://www.oxfordbathrooms.com/image...-bathrooms.jpg
حمام الضيوف يكون كده 
http://www.bathrooms-plus.co.uk/imag...act_item_7.jpg

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..

ايش هذا ياجمااااااااااااااعة ليش الكل نايمين  :Girl (10):  :Girl (10): 
يلا ماعلينا ...نونو شكرا ياقمر على مرورك ..
هحطلكم صورة انا المرة دي  :Girl (10): 




يلا هختار حاجة سهلة ...

عايزة ديكور sitting room
في رعاية الله ,, :Girl (25):

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل قوى يازهراااااء 
بجد انتى افكارك حلوة وشبابيه وفيها روح الدعابه بالاضافه طبعاً للمواضيع الهامه 
تقبلى تحياتى
واسفه لعدم تمكنى من وضع صورة الان
الى لقاء

----------


## زهــــراء

> السلام عليكم
> موضوع جميل قوى يازهراااااء 
> بجد انتى افكارك حلوة وشبابيه وفيها روح الدعابه بالاضافه طبعاً للمواضيع الهامه 
> تقبلى تحياتى
> واسفه لعدم تمكنى من وضع صورة الان
> الى لقاء


الغالية أم البنات .. :f: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة حبيبتي ,شرفتيني بمرورك
انا عارفة انك مشغولة بالمسابقة ربنا يكون في عونكم جميعا تنوري في اي وقت ..
شكرا جزيلا لكلماتك الرقيقة يا ام البنات ربنا يكرمك ..
خالص حبي ومودتي ..




يلا ياجماعة ايه حأستنى غرفة الجلوس كثير ولا ايه :xmas 32:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*موضوع جميل جدا يا زهراء*
*تسلم ايدك*
*شوية ديكورات تحفة*
*و مشاركات من كل الاعضاء جميلة جدا*
*عايز بقي ديكور مكتب محامي* 
*ايه رايك*
*مودتي*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *موضوع جميل جدا يا زهراء*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *شوية ديكورات تحفة*
> *و مشاركات من كل الاعضاء جميلة جدا*
> *عايز بقي ديكور مكتب محامي* 
> *ايه رايك*
> *مودتي*


استاذ معتز ..لا أعرف كيف أعتذر لك الحقيقة على تأخري بالرد :Girl (26):  آسفة والله ..
معلش بقى سماح المرة دي كنت بلف أدور على مكتب محامي لأاجدع محامي في الدنيا .. :xmas 29: 

هو بصراحة مش لقيت اوبشنز كثيرة فجبت لك مكتب منزلي بقى احسن من مفيش  :Girl (13): 



وهذا واحد كمان ..



يارب يعجبوك يا ابو ملك ^_^
خالص تحياتي واحترامي ياأفندم ..


*********************


يلا ياجماعة شو هالكسل  :Girl (16):  
انا بدي ديكور لحديقة ..يلا بقى ده سهل اي حديقة من اي حد حأشحت باين  :Girl (13):

----------


## ريـم

أختي الحبيبة زهراء...
موضوعك شدني (من أول نظرة..هههههههههه)..
جميل اوي و فكرة جديدة و جيت اشارك معاكم..
و اتفضلي الجنينة يا ستي.. 



يا رب تعجبك..
مش عارفة انا عايزة ايه..
مممم.. يمكن مكتب.. بس مكتب بناتي..  :xmas 106: 

موضوع حلو اوي يا زوزو
مش عارفة ازاي ماشوفتوش كل ده..
مع خالص حبي.. 
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

ياأهلاً ياأهلاً بأختي الحبيبة وجنيتي الجميلة ..ريما ..
القاعة منورة بكِ حبيبة قلبي ..




> أختي الحبيبة زهراء...
> موضوعك شدني (من أول نظرة..هههههههههه)..
> جميل اوي و فكرة جديدة و جيت اشارك معاكم..
> و اتفضلي الجنينة يا ستي..


يانظراتك الأولى ياريما  :Girl (13):  
الموضوع جميل بتشريفك له ياقمر ..ربنا يخليكِ .. :f: 
والجنينة اللي جبتيها جميييييييييييييييييييلة جداً وتفتح النفس كده تعالي نذاكر انتِ وانا مع بعض فيها .. :xmas 4: 





> مش عارفة انا عايزة ايه..
> مممم.. يمكن مكتب.. بس مكتب بناتي..


بعد مالفيت لفة صغننة ياريمتي لقيت لك المكتب البناتي ده يارب يعجبك ..




سعيدة جداً بمرورك حبيبتي ..وابقي نورينا ثاني ..
خالص تحياتي ياقلبي .. :f: 


انا حأطلب شو ؟؟ مممممممم
ديكور لحمام بألوان فاتحة جميلة  :Girl (27):

----------


## بهاءعرمش

> ميررسييييييي بوكىىىى بوكىىىىىى على الديكوووووووووورا بتاع المطعم
> 
> انا فتحته خلاص .............مش هتيجي تنفعينا 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http--vb.arabseyes.com-imgcache-18053.imgcache
ممكن اشارك انا بديكور الفندق

----------


## زهــــراء

> http--vb.arabseyes.com-imgcache-18053.imgcache
> ممكن اشارك انا بديكور الفندق


أكيد بإمكانك المشاركة أ.بهاء بس للأسف لينك الصور بايظ.. :f2: ..

الناس نايمة تقريباً.. ::stpd:: ..

----------


## أم أحمد

> أكيد بإمكانك المشاركة أ.بهاء بس للأسف لينك الصور بايظ....
> 
> الناس نايمة تقريباً....


*طيب ادينا صحينا يا زوزو
انا عاوزة بقي ديكور غرفة بيبي بناتي
مساء الفل*

----------


## boukybouky

تصدقوا وحشني اوي الموضوع ده  :f2: 
اهي يا سمسمة مش غرفة نوم بيبي واحدة لا اتنين كمان... و بناتي  ::  

يا رب يعجبوكي يا قمر





انا بقي عايزة صورة تراس جميل فيه قعدة حلوة كده تروق الأعصاب

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## نهر الحياة

ياجماعة متزعلوش منى انا استمتعت بكل اللى قدمتوة وعجبنى المطبخ اوى ومعلش خالفت نظام الموضوع 

لا نفذت اللى قبلى وهطلب من اللى بعدى برضة ديكور مطبخ يكون وااااااااسع مريح جميل 

استمتعت بالموضوع جدا جدا

بارك الله لك اختى الكريمة زهراء

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة يا بوكي انا حاولت أعرف أيه التراس ده 
معرفتش
جه في بالي ترباس الباب  :: 

علي العموم أنا جيبت المطبخ أهووو 
نهر الحياة
... أينعم هو إستايل قديم شوية بس يمشي يعني  :: 



ممكن بقه حد يجيب لنا غرفة أطفال

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم أحمد
					

طيب ادينا صحينا يا زوزو
مساء الفل


نورتِ ياسمسمة أيوة خليكِ نشيطة وصاحية كده ..
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة boukybouky
					
				
تصدقوا وحشني اوي الموضوع ده


وإنتِ وحشتي الموضوع يابوكاية هو قالي كده 
منورة حبيبتي ..
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهر الحياة
					
				
ياجماعة متزعلوش منى انا استمتعت بكل اللى قدمتوة وعجبنى المطبخ اوى ومعلش خالفت نظام الموضوع 

لا نفذت اللى قبلى وهطلب من اللى بعدى برضة ديكور مطبخ يكون وااااااااسع مريح جميل 

استمتعت بالموضوع جدا جدا

بارك الله لك اختى الكريمة زهراء


أهلاً أهلاً بست الكل ..
نورتيني حبيبتي ..سعيدة إن الموضوع عجبك ..ربنا يكرمك ...
شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك وياستي إنتِ تؤمري من غير ماتجيبِ حاجة ..
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
ممكن بقه حد يجيب لنا غرفة أطفال


آه ممكن طبعاً  الغرفة اهي مبهجة..





يلا واحدة تجيب لي مكتب بناتي ...
...*

----------


## رانيا رجب

اطلب صور نجف

----------


## اسكندرانية 100%

ممكن اشارك معاكم

----------


## زهــــراء

> اطلب صور نجف





> ممكن اشارك معاكم


*أهلاً بكما رانيا واسكندرانية منورين الديكور يابنات 
شكراً على المشاركة الجميلة وإن شاء الله حأنزل لكم شوية حاجات أول ماأرجع*

----------


## أم أحمد

مفيش حد طلب حاجة من زمان؟؟؟

ممكن اطلب بقي افكار لمكتبة :f:

----------

